# Hip scoring. Do they have to be kc reg



## Pamnhols (Dec 2, 2007)

I just need to settle an argument between my fella and I. Can you get dogs hip scored if they are not KC registered . Im sure I have read someone you can, and Some labradoodles are scored and they havent been eligable for registration for long.


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi

to my knowlegde yes - as you take the dog to the vet they x ray the hips and send the xrays off to a professional scoring panel - who score the dogs - they then send the info back to the vet to contact you with the results - then if nescessary they also complete the paperwork to inform the kennel club - the kennel club do not have anything to do with the hip scoring they just set the standards and add the info to the dogs records. 

hope this helps - as i said this is to the best of my knowledge if im wrong will someone please let me know......

susie


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

How old does the dog have to be to be hip scored? And how much does it cost?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

no they dont need to be reg with the kc but do have to be around 12 or 18 months


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi

it varies from vet to vet - its quite expensive as the dog has to be anesthised (sorry i cant spell today!!!) if you call your vet they can give you a quote - also you need to wait til dog is fully grown so around 18 months as before that its still developing.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

The last one we had done cost £185 just to give you a quide.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> The last one we had done cost £185.


Cheers does it cost more the get the score registered with the KC?


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Cheers does it cost more the get the score registered with the KC?


No its done automatically as they take all the dogs registration details at the vets and pass it with the xrays to the hip scoring people. They then pass the results to the KC and it goes on the dogs paperwork.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> No its done automatically as they take all the dogs registration details at the vets and pass it with the xrays to the hip scoring people. They then pass the results to the KC and it goes on the dogs paperwork.


Thanks, got a while to go yet but thought I would find out while we were on the subject, what about DNA testing for TNS etc when can that be done and how much is it?


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks, got a while to go yet but thought I would find out while we were on the subject, what about DNA testing for TNS etc when can that be done and how much is it?


Not sure about that one, I know the KC do two types of DNA testing, one is just a profile and the other is for certain health screening. Their website will tell you all about it.


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

also - sorry cant help with that one - check out the kennel club website - that should give you some more info.

or a website dedicated to your breed of dog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks, got a while to go yet but thought I would find out while we were on the subject, what about DNA testing for TNS etc when can that be done and how much is it?


The only way you can get your border collie tested for TNS is to send a blood sample to Dr Alan Winton at the Uiversity of New South Wales in Australia - no lab in England tests for it. If you decide to get Jayjay tested, go to TNS (Trapped Neutrophil Syndrome) where it explains all about it, and where you can download the forms to send with the test. If I remember correctly, it costs 88 australian dollars, which is about £40.00. You will also need a blood sample card; there are several breeders throughout the UK who get these in bulk from UNSW, so if you let me know if and when you want to get him done, I'll get you a card when I'm at a show. Your vet will, of course, charge you for taking the blood sample.

Jayjay won't have TNS, but he has a 50% chance of carrying the genetic marker. The only time this will become a problem is if you want to use him as a stud - if he is a carrier, you will need to make sure any bitch you mate him to is not a carrier. The gene is recessive, which means that both parents have to be carriers to pass it on to their offspring. If only one parent is a carrier, the worst case scenario is that each pup has a 50% chance of being a carrier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Cheers, I want to do the tests and see how suitable he is before I decide whether to stud him or not, do you know how young he can have the tests done?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Cheers, I want to do the tests and see how suitable he is before I decide whether to stud him or not, do you know how young he can have the tests done?


Not sure - as soon as he is old enough to have a blood test, I guess, because if he is a carrier he will have had the genetic marker from conception. The test just need 5 or so drops of veinous blood dropped onto the card, so once your vet thinks he is old enough to have some blood taken you should be ok.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll ask them when he gets his second vac then, he's going to be microchipped at the same time just so you know


----------



## Moosesmummy (Nov 20, 2007)

Pamnhols said:


> I just need to settle an argument between my fella and I. Can you get dogs hip scored if they are not KC registered . Im sure I have read someone you can, and Some labradoodles are scored and they havent been eligable for registration for long.


Hi

Since when have poodle/lab crosses been registered with the KC


----------

